# check out the new homemade mud motor...



## av-from-vt

I have seen lots of post on how to build a mud motor this is mine built last fall....learned a lot about mud motors in the process the motor is a 16hp and is only $375.00 i built the whole thing for about $700.00 and it works pretty good


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

it even matches the water on golf course ponds!

nice job


----------



## Goose Guy350

Looks good!!!

Where did you find the plans for them, I've been thinking about making one for a while now?


----------



## av-from-vt

i got pics of them online and sort of figured out the angles from the pictures, beavertail provides some good pictures of there kit without an engine...mine is a bit overbuilt i would have use thinner steel if i had to do it again. The only thing you really have to buy is the prop and u-joint...


----------



## desert setter

Well done. looks great and I'm sure you will appreciate more.


----------



## goosebusters

That looks pretty awesome!


----------



## niener

Is the motor from Northern tool? If not where did you get it?


----------



## mudslinger

I made mine with a 6.5 hp electric start Powermax motor that I got from www.overstock.com for $205, shipping included!


----------



## mudslinger

We took some videos this weekend running a couple of our homemade units. You can see them at:

http://s556.photobucket.com/albums/ss10 ... %20Movies/

And some pictures of the build process are located at:

http://s556.photobucket.com/albums/ss10 ... or%20Pics/


----------



## mudslinger

Building these is fairly easy, if you are used to doing any metal work you can build your own. If you have a welder you should have all the other tools you need to build your own. All you need is a little help, encouragement and a push in the right direction on the more difficult parts...


----------



## mudslinger

I cannot say how pleased I am with finally using a long tailed mud motor. I no longer have to wear my self out by getting out an pushing or pulling my layout boat. If there is enough water to float my boat, about 3 inches, my homemade motor will keep digging and pushing until we get threw it with me and all of my gear. This thing is great! Duck hunting is no longer a chore!!!


----------



## mudslinger

Mud motor the only way to boat through the shallows!!! Get yourself one or get left behind! :beer: [/img]


----------



## regnwy

AV-from-VT that is the nicest home built I've seen. Need to post more pics so I can Copy yours


----------



## mudslinger

Is it Duck season yet?!?! I'm ready to go!


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

Sweet job man looks great. Now all you have to do is get a patent on it and start your own business weeeeeeeeeeee and get dirty rich  . Good luck with the duck hunting this year :beer:


----------



## mudslinger

Bring on the duck season my Mud motor and I are ready to go! Anybody else currently building one? If so how is it going?


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

sweet looking motor ive been thinkin about building one but not sure how to start. I already have a new 6 hp motor. Any advise on size/length of the shaft would be helpful. hope mine turns out as nice as yours. thanks again


----------



## JohnnyTboy

Do you have any plans or drawings of the lontail you built. If so I would be very interested in some info. Email if you can help... Thanks, John. [email protected] aol.com


----------



## Duckslayer100

JohnnyTboy said:


> Do you have any plans or drawings of the lontail you built. If so I would be very interested in some info. Email if you can help... Thanks, John. [email protected] aol.com


Might have better luck PMing the OP. This thread's been dead for quite a few years...


----------



## codybaker51

i am looking to build my own... im very mechanically sound i just have a few questions and would love some good pics to figure out some issues i have thought of in my head..... my first question has to do with the shaft what did u use did u buy the shaft or what? also is there anything supporting the drive shaft with bearings and did u have to buy bearings.... my last question is how did u work out where the u-joint is i would like to see some pics if you have some and its not to much trouble.... thanks a lot guys


----------



## Anas Strepera

That is hands-down the best habitat destroying, motor for an obese person I've seen. Way to go.


----------



## Anas Strepera

Remember when people used to be skinny and would just row themselves into a hard to get spot? Man were they idiots.


----------



## muddigger

im thinking about maken me one for my 13 foot jon boat but where i live you need to have the kill switch that goes to ur arm how do i make it so i can have that on there


----------

